# Crest ( Dark blue HMPK ) x Blaze ( Orange HMPK )



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Yay! The frys!!!! 

I got pictures of the daddy, Mommy and Babies!
I got tons of threads about Crest and Blaze but this will be the main one 
I miscount and there is about more than 20 frys..i think...
Here
Blaze (Closeup)
View attachment 381794

Crest and Blaze posing with the Eggs 
View attachment 381802

And...
BABIES!!!!
View attachment 381810

(hopefully got the right picture 
Theres more frys than the shown frys in the picture 
If possible, I might give some away...I think.. still a child..I can't really do much except for people living in Singapore...Uh yeah.. Oh yeah, if you're wondering why they are in a small container, it's because I moved them in there. The reason I moved them there is because mosquito larvae was with them, so I had to scoop them outta that hells area. I feel so sad for the smaller guys which I didn't see and scoop them up.. SIP 5 days old babies ;(

Hopefully I'll get some intresting colors..maybe some green?  
Yay


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

BettaLittleGirl said:


> Yay! The frys!!!!
> 
> I got pictures of the daddy, Mommy and Babies!
> I got tons of threads about Crest and Blaze but this will be the main one
> ...


OH MY GOD WRONG PICTURE OF BLAZE XD
yeah another (BETTER) picture of the babies lol XD
Here's Blaze.
View attachment 381818


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

They are all beautiful!!


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Sad news, the frys all died few days ago ;( I didnt have much survivors as blaze ate most of the eggs. I tried it again with my black dragon ( ithink) Boyee, success! 2days for the spawning to take place. I removed both the parents as i dont want any eggs to be eaten. Hope this goes well!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

rule of thumb:
after spawning: remove female.
24 hrs after spawning: eggs hatch.
48 hrs after hatching: fry should be free swimming, remove male.


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

well the eggs hatched on 3rd august. Well happy birthday babies! And they began freeswimming already! I took the advice of my mothers friend, which is..a professinal breeder..cuz 15 of my fishes is from him! Blaze and Crest too!


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Pictures of Boyee is gonna be posted soon! I have like.. tons...


----------

